# oatmeal



## mit37 (Aug 6, 2003)

i was just wondering what brand of oatmeal u guys use.... i recently bought some quaker oats old fashioned oatmeal and when i looked at the nutritional content i saw that it also contained 3 grams of fat and 5 grams of protein... i was just wondering if these are considered empty calories since the protein is not for the meat, dairy or shakes and the fat is not EFA... do u guys use a different brand that doesnt have these things....

i was also wondering what i could mix with dry oatmeal to make it taste better.... i had to chow it down with water and i cant stand it when its cooked....

thanx for help


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2003)

I use cinnamon, and frankly I buy the same brand, I am not a hardcore diet freak but there are "steel cut oats" I believe they are called that people seem to like.

Now, when a person uses baking soda and not toothpaste for instance, then they qualify as probably a "diet freak" of some kind. I use toothpaste.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

Cinnamon, splenda, Pumpkin pie spice, apple pie spice any spices really without sugar.  Fat free and sugar free maple syrup.

You can eat your oats however you want and NO they are not empty macros.  It counts.


----------



## derekisdman (Aug 6, 2003)

Are you kidding?  People don't really use baking soda for diet purposes do they?  You don't even swallow the toothpaste?  How does chewing sugarless gum affect fat loss?  I've wondered that.

Mit, I use that oatmeal too.  Mine tastes really good with strawberry's.


----------



## naturalguy (Aug 6, 2003)

They are not empty cals. Oatmeal is one of the best diet foods you can eat. I just add some equal or you could add a scoop of whey protein and that would flavor it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> How does chewing sugarless gum affect fat loss?


Only when getting ready for competition should you need to get rid of the gum because of the sugar alcohols.  If your not competing then its fine


----------



## Fit Freak (Aug 6, 2003)

I have only heard of people brushing with baking soda during the last week before a competition...even at that I think it's going TOO FAR

As for what to mix with oatmeal...use Splenda or some other type of artificial sweetener depending on your response to aspartame....adding some cinamon is also very common...but tastes better with some sweetener already added to it.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 6, 2003)

I am like the rest of these guys...I get the same brand of oatmeal. I don't like cinnamon, but I do use splenda...makes all the difference man.


----------



## Rodrugg (Aug 6, 2003)

My grandma LOVES to watch "Battle Bots" and she always fixes two packets of oatmeal to eat while she watches it. She uses Quaker oatmeal and sometimes it's Brown Sugar Cinnamon and sometimes it's plain and she adds smoked prawns.


----------



## oaktownboy (Aug 6, 2003)

your grandma has an interesting taste for food!~


----------



## Rob_NC (Aug 6, 2003)

Quaker oats with honey. Cooked of course.


----------



## mit37 (Aug 6, 2003)

thanx a lot guys....what are some suggestions to eat with oatmeal thats uncooked? i heard taht natty Pb is good...


----------



## loki (Aug 6, 2003)

i was thinking of throwing a 1/4 cup of steel oats in the blender with my protein drink rather than cooking the oats. is there any downsides to this?


----------



## P-funk (Aug 6, 2003)

No downside at all.  I eat 1/2c of raw uncooked oats with my post workout shake also.


----------



## papaoso2k1 (Aug 6, 2003)

I cook 1/2 cup of oats with 12oz water...then i nuke 1 3/4 cup egg whites and put them in the oatmeal....and 3 or 4 packets of splenda....tastes mighty good


----------



## Jodi (Aug 6, 2003)

I also use extracts.  A tsp. goes a long way.  Maple, vanilla, banana.  Tastes great


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Aug 6, 2003)

Extracts are ok to use? I guess I figured they had sugars in them.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by derekisdman *_
> You don't even swallow the toothpaste? How does chewing sugarless gum affect fat loss?



Anything sweet creates an insulin spike. Of course you dont swallow the toothpaste, but its still in your mouth, and yes you can absorb things in your mouth - you taste it right? Tada.

Fluoride is not good for you actually, do not swallow it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> Extracts are ok to use? I guess I figured they had sugars in them.


They are fine to use and taste great in oats.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 7, 2003)

ok, so it's a go for extracts in foods...so extracts have 0g of sugar or sugar alcohols?  Damn!  I'm gonna get some to twist things up wthi my oats in the morning..

oh, and Jodi, I bought some pumpkin pie spice, this better be good!


----------



## aggies1ut (Aug 7, 2003)

I thought that extracts contained minimal amount of carbs.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2003)

1 entire Tablespoon has 1G Carb but if you use an entire Tablespoon than thats gonna be some potent oats.    I use a teaspoon at a time so 1/3G of Carb, I'm not worried about.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

Good call Jodi.  What types of extracts are there and what goes best with Oats?  I know of the obvious, vanilla.  Anything else good?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 8, 2003)

Maple and there is banana too


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm banana....Mark is heading back to the grocery store today


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 8, 2003)

I like to put splenda, blueberries, lingonberries and raspberries w/ 1 tablespoon of heavy whipping cream in mine. I think it tastes good that way.


----------



## Freeman (Aug 8, 2003)

lingonberries, what?  

That does sound like a good combo.  Or, if you're in a hurry, 2 scoops optimum vanilla, 1-2 splenda packets, cinnamon, heavy cream, and some strawberries would be yummy.


----------



## leg_press (Aug 10, 2003)

I use just normal Scots Porridge oats, made with water


----------

